# Foods that are LOW carbs



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2017)

I like them, lets have a survey of favorites. No 1, Fresh fish


----------



## Dave W (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes indeed - just about any fresh fish. Had a tuna steak tonight = zero carbs 
Scallops - 3.4 carbs, trace sugar
Chicken - zero carbs
Feta cheese 1.5 carbs 1.5 sugars
Olives - zero carbs
Mixed salad
Stawberries and double cream  (0.1 sugars & 1.7 sugars)


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Yes indeed - just about any fresh fish. Had a tuna steak tonight = zero carbs
> Scallops - 3.4 carbs, trace sugar
> Chicken - zero carbs
> Feta cheese 1.5 carbs 1.5 sugars
> ...


Well done Dave ! Tuna steak Brill .


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Jan 2, 2017)

Pork Scratchings
Sparkling Water
Cucumber
Celery
Radishes


----------



## Robin (Jan 2, 2017)

Lindt 90% dark chocolate. Seriously addictive.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Quality pork sausage are low carb. Check label or ask butcher.
Bean sprouts plus 1 of your five a day!


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Robin said:


> Lindt 90% dark chocolate. Seriously addictive.


I have 3 bars here you can !  I hated it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 2, 2017)

Nature valley protein bars less that 10 carbs each


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 2, 2017)

Eggs, preferably poached, on spinach or a flat mushroom with Hollandaise Sauce.


----------



## Radders (Jan 2, 2017)

Halloumi
Peanut butter
Mushrooms
Pecans


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2017)

Shell fish. .  Pea pods.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 3, 2017)

Chicken shish kebabs, steak, salmon, prawns, omlettes.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 3, 2017)

Eggs, cheese, double cream in coffee!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 3, 2017)

Omelette wrap


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 3, 2017)

Omelet, chicken, broccoli, steak, Brussel sprouts, salmon, cauliflower


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 3, 2017)

Green & Blacks 85% dark chocolate
Redcurrants or Raspberries or Strawberries
Any fish but particularly if it's smoked
Smoked cheese
Walnuts or Pecans
Raw carrots


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Omelet, chicken, broccoli, steak, Brussel sprouts, salmon, cauliflower


You are making me hungry Martin


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 4, 2017)

Radders said:


> Halloumi
> Peanut butter
> Mushrooms
> Pecans


Mmmmm, lovely (slurp)! You can keep yer fish and seafood, I'll take these please - I had some very tasty grilled halloumi with walnuts, mushrooms and pomegranate seeds in a rocket salad the other day, at a friend's birthday do in a local Turkish restaurant


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 4, 2017)

New favorite (actually my favorite changes almost weekly as I'm getting more adventurous....

Frittata (mushroom & spinach), interestingly the egg mix contained about 1/2 cup of mayo along with the egg & cheese


----------



## New-journey (Jan 5, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Mmmmm, lovely (slurp)! You can keep yer fish and seafood, I'll take these please - I had some very tasty grilled halloumi with walnuts, mushrooms and pomegranate seeds in a rocket salad the other day, at a friend's birthday do in a local Turkish restaurant


Delicious!


----------



## New-journey (Jan 5, 2017)

Love this thread! Seed crackers, courgetti, cauliflower rice, peanut butter, kale chips, almond butter, 93% dark chocolate, berries and much more.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 5, 2017)

Aldi spelt crackers.  Only 2.3g carb each.  Lovely with cheese.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Omelet, chicken, broccoli, steak, Brussel sprouts, salmon, cauliflower


Good Martin


----------



## Carolg (Jan 7, 2017)

Brussels sprouts baked with shallots, garlic, olive oil n a wee bit water. You can also do parsnips and carrots. Mmm


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Brussels sprouts baked with shallots, garlic, olive oil n a wee bit water. You can also do parsnips and carrots. Mmm


Sounds good Carolg. I like olive oil & Garlic. What time did you say tea was ?


----------



## Carolg (Jan 7, 2017)

Been to Edinburgh meeting an old friend haven't seen for about 15 years. Had pizza and 1/2bottle of wine. On bus for 1 3/4 hours so don't think sprouts will be on menu tonight, maybe more zzzz. Another time I think


----------



## loader (Jan 9, 2017)

Great info again – I’d pretty much given up on a low carb cracker.

Thanks Mark P. Aldi on the way home tonight – I want to try some of the spelt crackers.

New Journey -Seed crackers? Any brand names for the terminally lazy – or are the low carb ones a DIY thing?

Thanks

Loader Lazing.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 9, 2017)

TUC biscuits only have about 3g carbs, if you like those and can stick to one or two!


----------



## New-journey (Jan 10, 2017)

loader said:


> New Journey -Seed crackers? Any brand names for the terminally lazy – or are the low carb ones a DIY thing?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Loader Lazing.


I make mine but also buy these, have to have them ordered especially from my local health food shop or on line. Perfect for when I work away.
Linwoods Snackettes - Super Seeds 30g
Ingredients:

Organic golden flaxseed (25%), organic brown flaxseed (25%), organic pumpkin seeds (15%), organic sunflower seeds (15%), organic sesame seeds (15%), organic chia seeds (5%).
Nutritional Information

_Typical composition per 100g_
....energy kJ..................... 2503 kJ 
....energy kCal................. 598 kCal 
....protein.......................... 24.40g 
....carbohydrates............ 5.10g 
........of which sugars..... 1.90g 
....fat................................... 49.80g 
........of which saturates. 6.00g 
....fibre............................... 16.00g 
....sodium.......................... 0.028g 
....salt................................. 0.07g


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 10, 2017)

Some good things ! Next time I am shopping (don't) I will have a look


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 11, 2017)

The Meat Ship

http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20080212-The_Meat_Ship


----------



## loader (Jan 12, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I make mine but also buy these, have to have them ordered especially from my local health food shop or on line. Perfect for when I work away.
> Linwoods Snackettes - Super Seeds 30g



Thanks NJ. I've ordered some today.
Is your DIY recepie available on this forum? Is it idiot proof?


----------



## loader (Jan 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Aldi spelt crackers.  Only 2.3g carb each.  Lovely with cheese.



Do you have a link or image of these? Couldn't find them at Aldi and Google has let me down....


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 12, 2017)

loader said:


> Do you have a link or image of these? Couldn't find them at Aldi and Google has let me down....


Can't find a link.  Been in Aldi yesterday & they were all gone.  possibly a Xmas thing.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 12, 2017)

Aldi often have products that are only available for a few weeks.


----------



## loader (Jan 12, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Aldi often have products that are only available for a few weeks.


Indeed - it's often possible to get the item after Aldi have finished selling/promoting it. I've done this a few times with larger items just by asking for it.


----------



## loader (Jan 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Can't find a link.  Been in Aldi yesterday & they were all gone.  possibly a Xmas thing.


Thanks Mark.


----------



## New-journey (Jan 12, 2017)

loader said:


> Thanks NJ. I've ordered some today.
> Is your DIY recepie available on this forum? Is it idiot proof?


Great! Let me know what you think of them. 
As for home made I am experimenting and yet to have made anything I could pass on. But optimistic and will share my recipe when I am happy with it.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 12, 2017)

Ribs anyone?


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 13, 2017)

Ribs depend on how you cook them - typically most dry rubs call for brown sugar for caramelisation and the sauces are very sweet.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 13, 2017)

Eggs, omelette,bacon, high meat content sausages and burgers, cheese, celery, peanut butter, hummus, ryvitas, steak, walnuts, pork scratchings , pork chops, Brussels sprouts, Brussels tops, cabbage, broccoli, crab, tinned red salmon, prawns , mushrooms, black pudding and oh so much more.
Well I am T2 lol


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 14, 2017)

@DeusXM -  In this hacienda, it's dry rub, given them a devent ignoring for a few hours, then onto the BBQ and basted with home made (recipe from t'internet) LC BBQ Sauce.  When too cold to BBQ, it's dry rub + ignoring, then into the pressure cooker to cook, then slather with home made BBQ Sauce, and under a hot grill for 5-10 minutes to finish beautifying them.

The latter variant featured just the other night.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2017)

AndBreathe said:


> Ribs anyone?


Do you mean " Tickle ya Ribs"  I have one bit with my stir-fries chopped up into little bits. Sometimes noodles but not every time. A pan full of veggies  Nothing to do with sugar !


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 15, 2017)

I mean Baby Back Ribs.    No idea what "Tickle ya Ribs" is.

I've actually just made a (for me) new version on a BBQ Sauce which smells heavenly.  I'm hoping when it has cooled and refrigerated it takes equally delicious.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2017)

AndBreathe said:


> I mean Baby Back Ribs.    No idea what "Tickle ya Ribs" is.
> 
> I've actually just made a (for me) new version on a BBQ Sauce which smells heavenly.  I'm hoping when it has cooled and refrigerated it takes equally delicious.


It was a joke AndBreath. Spare ribs is what I am talking about in my Stir-fries . The title of this post is about encouraging for peep to eat LESS carbs


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 16, 2017)

Home-grown runner beans - can't think how I forgot them before, they're my favourite veg


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 23, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Home-grown runner beans - can't think how I forgot them before, they're my favourite veg


You use energy to grow/look after them. This summer !


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 24, 2017)

If you have time have a look through . Some good suggestions you might not of thought of


----------



## Ditto (Jan 24, 2017)

Ribs and cabbage mmmm
Riced cauli flower microwaved and then bashed with the potato masher and single cream poured in with lamb chops mmmm
Brisket and Brussels sprouts with a blob of mayo mmmm
Eggs and bacon (agh where do I get nitrate free bacon? This is my fave meal and I can't have it)

I'm gonna have a go at that shepherd's pie somebody mentioned with lamb mince and cauli rice over....roll on five o'clock.


----------



## Robin (Jan 24, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Eggs and bacon (agh where do I get nitrate free bacon? This is my fave meal and I can't have it)


If you Google it, some farms do it mail order. Bet it's expensive though!


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 25, 2017)

Fabulous ribs in Costco  but regret to say haven't dared eat them since being diagnosed.  Not sure what the carb/sugar content on them is - luckily we don't have any in the freezer at the moment.  Struggling with my BS readings as it is, cannot get down to 4.5 where I started from.  Since being on full meds the numbers have gone up!!  Not a happy bunny


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 25, 2017)

I do Ribs with a dry rub in a home made Cajun dry rub (no sugar) & if I feel decadent a home made BBQ sauce sweetened with Stevia drops, usually accompanied by home made coleslaw with dressing of mayo & apple cider vinegar.

Needless to say that ribs are smoked Low & Slow for 4 to 6 hours


----------



## Dave W (Jan 25, 2017)

Got me salivating like the proverbial Pavlovian dog @Martin Canty !


----------



## Ditto (Jan 26, 2017)

Rhapsody said:


> Fabulous ribs in Costco  but regret to say haven't dared eat them since being diagnosed.  Not sure what the carb/sugar content on them is - luckily we don't have any in the freezer at the moment.  Struggling with my BS readings as it is, cannot get down to 4.5 where I started from.  Since being on full meds the numbers have gone up!!  Not a happy bunny


Why do you have to get down so low? I'm nagging my sister to get a bit higher!!

Re bacon, thanks for that Robin, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2017)

@Rhapsody, sounds like you're being too hard on yourself BG wise.  I rarely hit the 4's at all, mainly mid 5's for me & still managed an amazing HbA1c.


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 28, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Why do you have to get down so low? I'm nagging my sister to get a bit higher!!
> 
> Re bacon, thanks for that Robin, I'll give it a whirl.


Well Ditto - I'm led t believe that being around 4.5 to 5.5 is where I needed to be, hence trying to get back down without success.  On a good note, I have lost almost a stone in weight.  I've been off bread/potatoes/rice/pasta this week eating very bland foods but managed to get another 2lbs off.  If I can shed another stone I will be over the moon.


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 28, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> @Rhapsody, sounds like you're being too hard on yourself BG wise.  I rarely hit the 4's at all, mainly mid 5's for me & still managed an amazing HbA1c.


Mark.  As I mentioned to Ditto, 4.5 -5.5 is where I'm expected to be and where I assume it will be healthiest.  Hubby thinks I'm paranoid, think he's right.  We are both on a diet, since starting meds in November I've managed a stone and have another stone to go where I might be happy.  I'm seeing my nurse this week and will see what she thinks of the old medical degree, up or down.  I'm going to ask if I can see a dietician (which I declined originally - stupidly) but will see what my blood tests come back at first  My failure is fruit, just can't seem to avoid it but I'm snacking on nuts and seeds ... I should be able to sing in a few years time.  I've also been hitting the exercise bike every evening for 10-15mins although not at high speeds.  It's all still new to me and takes me ages to do shopping trying to analyse labels, they should just have a row of diabetic food or should we be looking at the gluten free stuff.  They have a dedicated section.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 28, 2017)

When I was first diagnosed, my first shopping trip took over 3 hours with all the label reading.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 28, 2017)

I never usually bother with labels. I try not to buy anything packaged...usually only cheese, cottage cheese or cream. I just think if humans have messed about with it I'll give it a miss. You see things like these veggies ready to put in the oven and they've put sugar in them! Diabolical fiends.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 29, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I never usually bother with labels. I try not to buy anything packaged...usually only cheese, cottage cheese or cream. I just think if humans have messed about with it I'll give it a miss. You see things like these veggies ready to put in the oven and they've put sugar in them! Diabolical fiends.


I found it quite shocking what ends up in something as simple as a prepared tray of roasted veg.  12g carb for half a packet!  I prepare my own.  How hard can it be to chop some vegetables!


----------



## Radders (Jan 29, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I found it quite shocking what ends up in something as simple as a prepared tray of roasted veg.  12g carb for half a packet!  I prepare my own.  How hard can it be to chop some vegetables!


Probably to preserve them as leaving chopped up veg for any length of time will mean they deteriorate I guess.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

Youngs Smoked Salmon Seafood sticks are my latest favourite.
Each seafood stick contains:- 2.4g carbs

Peppered smoked mackerel, on bed of baby spinach,, cherry tomatoes & spiralised cucumber
Most fresh fish, Tuna,  plaice, cod, all can make a tasty low carb dish.

155g tin of pilchards in tomato sauce, Carbs : 3.6g of which 1.6g Sugars
160g tin of Tuna chunks in sunflower oil, Carbs : 0.1g of which 0.0 Sugars

Almond nuts, mmmm!

•Search:  English Muffins: Ground almonds & Walnut Scones: Chocolate cake. (All low carb recipes)

Wirralass
Type2 since April 2016


----------



## Ditto (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't eat anything made by Youngs since Max refused to eat the fish that time. That dog would eat anything! 

I must eat more canned oily fish, it's so good for you.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

Today on Truth or Scare food programme on BBC they were saying that Tin Tuna is not classed as oily fish only the fresh.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Today on Truth or Scare food programme on BBC they were saying that Tin Tuna is not classed as oily fish only the fresh.


 That's interesting


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> That's interesting


They were saying not everyone knows what oily fish is.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> They were saying not everyone knows what oily fish is.


OK G, put me in that category, what fish are oily?


----------



## Amigo (Feb 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> OK G, put me in that category, what fish are oily?



*Which fish are oily fish?*
These fish are all oily fish, meaning they are good sources of long-chain omega-3:


anchovies 
carp 
herring (bloater, kipper and hilsa are types of herring) 
jack (also known as scad, horse mackerel and trevally) 
mackerel 
pilchards 
salmon 
sardines 
sprats 
trout 
tuna (fresh) 
whitebait 
Canned tuna does not count as oily fish. Fresh tuna is an oily fish, but when it is canned the amount of long-chain omega-3 fatty acids is reduced to levels similar to those in other white fish.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you for that Amigo. I  knew all but anchovies, carp & jack were. I havent even heard of hilsa! Shame on me! So cod & sea bass, which i adore, aren't oily fish then? Although my preference is fresh fish, what about tinned pilchards in tomato sauce, does the same apply as to that of canned Tuna? Fishy Question Time over, I appreciate your input A.Take care. 
Wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

Amigo. PS. You certainly know your fish don't you!!  Wirraless


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

Grovesy,  you got away by the skin of your teeth re oily fish, Amigo beat you to it!!! Haha! Take care
Wirralass


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you for that Amigo. I  knew all but anchovies, carp & jack were. I havent even heard of hilsa! Shame on me! So cod & sea bass, which i adore, aren't oily fish then? Although my preference is fresh fish, what about tinned pilchards in tomato sauce, does the same apply as to that of canned Tuna? Fishy Question Time over, I appreciate your input A.Take care.
> Wirralass



I knew about the tuna, but I still like it. However, today the GP told me to eat mackerel instead of tuna, in the tin, the was the highest for the right thing. Omega? 
Then she handed me a prescription for SIMVASTATIN! I have stalled her on that for a year, and now she says this: the target for diabetics is 4 instead of 5. (Mine is 6) 
In any event, both my sister's have been on statins for a number of years, and they are my younger sisters. So I gave in.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 6, 2017)

Cole Slaw......

The way I make it is to shred some cabbage (usually white & red in the proportion of 3:1 but grated carrots can be added as well). Dressing is mayo & apple cider vinegar in the ratio of 2:1. Next to no carbs


----------



## Amigo (Feb 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Amigo. PS. You certainly know your fish don't you!!  Wirraless



Nah, Google is my friend on this!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you for that Amigo. I  knew all but anchovies, carp & jack were. I havent even heard of hilsa! Shame on me! So cod & sea bass, which i adore, aren't oily fish then? Although my preference is fresh fish, what about tinned pilchards in tomato sauce, does the same apply as to that of canned Tuna? Fishy Question Time over, I appreciate your input A.Take care.
> Wirralass



Apparently tinned pilchards are still classed as an oily fish. It would appear that tuna loses its Omega 3 qualities when tinned. 
Battered cod from the chip shop won't cut it either apparently (even if it's delicious!)


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Nah, Google is my friend on this!


YOU BIG CHEAT! And here was moi thinking you had a wealth of knowledge between your ears!!! Haha! Take care. Wirralass


----------



## Amigo (Feb 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> YOU BIG CHEAT! And here was moi thinking you had a wealth of knowledge between your ears!!! Haha! Take care. Wirralass



Didn't you think that automatic knowledge was a bit fishy wirralass? Lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I knew about the tuna, but I still like it. However, today the GP told me to eat mackerel instead of tuna, in the tin, the was the highest for the right thing. Omega?
> Then she handed me a prescription for SIMVASTATIN! I have stalled her on that for a year, and now she says this: the target for diabetics is 4 instead of 5. (Mine is 6)
> In any event, both my sister's have been on statins for a number of years, and they are my younger sisters. So I gave in.


I love Mackeral especially if it's peppered & served on a bed of baby spinach & salad stuff not forgetting the Mayo Light!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> OK G, put me in that category, what fish are oily?



Oh oily fish! Dear oily fish!
By far and away my favourite dish!
Infuse me with your Omega 3,
Please oily fish, come dine with me!

Oh, take away my chicken bhuna!
Replace it with a slab of tuna!
And though I love the taste of gammon,
I'd much prefer some Scottish salmon!

Imagine eating with every course
Some pilchards in tomato sauce!
If every herring could be mine,
Then life on Earth would be divine!

So, fill me up with oily fish!
Believe me, it’s my dearest wish!
My heart’s desire, where have you been?
Embrace me now, oh plump sardine!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

I much prefer Mackerel to Tin Tuna.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Oh oily fish! Dear oily fish!
> By far and away my favourite dish!
> Infuse me with your Omega 3,
> Please oily fish, come dine with me!
> ...


Hey Northener, Snap! I'm just in the process of writing a poem in response to Amigo's post! Being a bit long winded about it though.  Watch this space!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 6, 2017)

Love your poem Northerner, I don't think I can beat that tho!


----------



## Ditto (Feb 6, 2017)

LOL at the poem. Can I share it with my Atkins group of ladies?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2017)

Ditto said:


> LOL at the poem. Can I share it with my Atkins group of ladies?


Be my guest


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 7, 2017)

Do tinned Mackerel & tinned sardines have those bones you can eat, or are they filleted?


----------



## Dave W (Feb 7, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Do tinned Mackerel & tinned sardines have those bones you can eat, or are they filleted?


They may have a few small soft bones but I find I can eat them. I usually heat the fish in a bowl in the microwave and mash before eating.

Dave


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 7, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I don't eat anything made by Youngs since Max refused to eat the fish that time. That dog would eat anything!
> 
> I must eat more canned oily fish, it's so good for you.


@Ditto................apparently! But why would your woof woof want to eat fish, doesn't he eat doggy food? Haha! x


----------



## Ditto (Feb 7, 2017)

He used to eat anything though so I was wondering what Youngs put in their foods?! Having said that I bought 4 pckts boil in the bag Youngs today so ignore me, I'm full of hot air (and fish). 

With all canned fish I smash it all up with a fork, bones and all and skin...it's all grist to the mill and good for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 7, 2017)

Ditto said:


> He used to eat anything though so I was wondering what Youngs put in there foods?! Having said that I bought 4 pckts boil in the bag Youngs today so ignore me, I'm full of hot air (and fish).
> 
> With all canned fish I smash it all up with a fork, bones and all and skin...it's all grist to the mill and good for you.


Haha re woof! Whatever it takes, do it Ditto! Do let us know what you think of the boil in the bag, carbs, cals fat etc


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 8, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Do tinned Mackerel & tinned sardines have those bones you can eat, or are they filleted?


Hi Mark. My son in law eats tinned mackerel & tinned sardines. From his point of view says the bones are soft and can be eaten...and a good source of calcium, so enjoy!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 8, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Mark. My son in law eats tinned mackerel & tinned sardines. From his point of view says the bones are soft and can be eaten...and a good source of calcium, so enjoy!


Thanks.  Think I'll get some at the weekend.  May have to cook them somewhere else as my wife hates the smell of mackerels & sardines.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Mark, place (plaice!) the said fish in an oven roasting bag with knob of butter & cook them in the oven. Alternatively, ask your other half to exit your home for however long it takes you to cook, eat & clean up - oh and open the windows & give the kitchen a treat of air freshener so there's no hint of fishy odours!!!
Wirralass type2


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2017)

Seafood is good . Whole Anchovies really nice in oil !  Not so much pizza types or tinned


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks.  Think I'll get some at the weekend.  May have to cook them somewhere else as my wife hates the smell of mackerels & sardines.


Hey Mark, did I misunderstand you? Did you mean you were going to buy tinned mackerel & tinned sardines? If you did then I can only apologise for suggesting you cook them in the oven!!!! OMG what a calamity that would have been had you done that?  I thought you meant fresh mackerel & sardines!  I would concur with Dave W's method of heating them. Alternatively why not put them on toast & grill them, of course that's only if your wife isn't around to inhale the fishy odours! Take care & get better soon.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hey Mark, did I misunderstand you? Did you mean you were going to buy tinned mackerel & tinned sardines? If you did then I can only apologise for suggesting you cook them in the oven!!!! OMG what a calamity that would have been had you done that?  I thought you meant fresh mackerel & sardines!  I would concur with Dave W's method of heating them. Alternatively why not put them on toast & grill them, of course that's only if your wife isn't around to inhale the fishy odours! Take care & get better soon.


Yes, I did mean tinned.  Thanks for the warning of not putting tinned fish in the oven.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 11, 2017)

I have never been a meat eater, since I was (mum told me) 4 years old, but I do eat chicken and shellfish.  I have never eaten or tasted, lamb, pork, liver, kidneys etc so it's easier to say what I do eat i.e. chicken, fish and shellfish.  I have, however, never eaten fresh tuna so I shall try it out soon, sounds lovely from what I've read.   Tonight for tea I'm having veg and fresh wild salmon, not sure how I'll do the salmon yet.
Some of the food you've mentioned sounds nice to me.   I also like certain dairy, would love if someone could tell me if there are any low carb or very low carb crackers I can have with my soup - thanks.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 11, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have never been a meat eater, since I was (mum told me) 4 years old, but I do eat chicken and shellfish.  I have never eaten or tasted, lamb, pork, liver, kidneys etc so it's easier to say what I do eat i.e. chicken, fish and shellfish.  I have, however, never eaten fresh tuna so I shall try it out soon, sounds lovely from what I've read.   Tonight for tea I'm having veg and fresh wild salmon, not sure how I'll do the salmon yet.
> Some of the food you've mentioned sounds nice to me.   I also like certain dairy, would love if someone could tell me if there are any low carb or very low carb crackers I can have with my soup - thanks.



Oatcakes are full of goodness and only about 6 grams of carb each. More filling than some crackers. You'd be better having a Lidl protein roll with your soup though for about 9/10 grams carb and incredibly filling.

With salmon, I like to dust the top with Cajun spices and pan fry it in a bit of butter. I usually serve it with prawns in sweet chilli sauce on top (you don't need much chilli sauce). Garlic mushrooms with it are quite nice too.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh this sounds great, you're making me hungry, I forgot about oatcakes, I would be greedy with them though as I love them, but recently when having soup, I've not had anything else with it, and there's always something missing.  I used to love bread so much, if I do have bread now it is wholegrain. Thanks.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 13, 2017)

@Annette&Bertie. Hi. I eat Ryvita Cheddar & cracked black pepper flavour Thins. They're 6&1/2 long x 1" wide. Nice as a dipper.One thin has 3.7g carb of which are 0.01g sugar. I'm not sure if Ryvita make plain thins. Also for a titsy-bitsy snack - Asda's Cheese & ham flavour cracker bites. One mini cracker has 1.3g carb of which are 0.5g sugar. Take care

Diagnosed April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 13, 2017)

@Annette&Bertie Tuc crackers are about 2.3g of carb so a few won't break the bank, also seeded breadsticks are nice and a bit more nutritious and the ones I buy are about 4g of carb each so also pretty good when you feel the need for crunch!  I'm having something of a cracker, breadstick obsession at the moment.  There's a recipe for crackers using the fathead pizza dough recipe here http://www.ditchthecarbs.com/2016/01/29/fathead-crackers/. They're nice but they are LCHF so high in fat (not sure if you're avoiding or embracing fat ).  On the soup front have you tried croutons?  I make my own chunky croutons from fresh bread (bit of salt, spray of oil and bang em in the oven for a bit), you get the joy of bread with soup but nowhere near as many carbs, especially if you make a chunky crouton and only put a few in


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 13, 2017)

@KookyCat. Good morning K. You've started me on breadsticks, the mini ones! Luv 'em! and so does my youngest 17yr old grandson! On my shopping list every week now, so thanx. Take care


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 13, 2017)

great suggestions here folks, thank you.  I can't lay my hands on where I found it now, but I also found a very good quick recipe to make your own oatcakes which I love, that way you can control (eg) how much salt goes in.  I have been thinking about giving Atkins a try recently I want to lose weight too.  I did a very bad thing this afternoon.   I had soup (Tesco fresh) which I love, and always have them in my fridge and freezer, but all was well until I remembered that in the freezer I had 2 crusty rolls - white - I had my ,lunch and sat on the couch to watch the news, next thing my little dog barking woke me up almost 2 hrs later.   I have realized that I fall into a deep sleep if I eat the wrong thing.  I'm assuming this has to do with my type 2.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2017)

The Lidl protein triangular rolls are the lowest carb bread I have found, but even better they don't cause me to spike. They are 9 percent carb. I just wish I could make them at home, but they aren't made from standard flours. They freeze well too.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 13, 2017)

I am thinking about trying Atkins because I think it would allow me to eat the sort of things I like too.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 14, 2017)

I use 'New Diet Revolution' - the last book that Dr A wrote before the Atkins Corporation began to skew things to make it more acceptable. It is really effective in controlling diabetes - I was diagnosed with fully developed diabetes and now I don't qualify any more. There are so many things you can eat as low carb and they seem to have less and less impact on BG the more you go on eating them. My list is - celery, cucumber, daikon radish, fennel, lettuce, mushrooms, peppers, radicchio, radish, rocket, sorrel, artichoke, asparagus, aubergine, avocado bamboo shoots, bean sprouts, beet greens, broccoli, Brussel sprouts, cabbage cauliflower celeriac chard courgettes dandelion leaves French beans kale leeks okra onion pumpkin rhubarb spring onions spaghetti squash spinach summer squash tomato turnip water chestnuts, any herb or spice, and a little lemon or lime juice.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 14, 2017)

Those are the things I already always have, so that would be no problem.   But, I do like fruit and I can never imagine a day without fruit in my life, I'm thinking you don't have fruit on Atkins I seem to have read that somewhere.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 14, 2017)

The media love to misrepresent Atkins. To start with yes, you don't eat fruit, but after the first stage, usually done for two weeks you begin to introduce more carbs, first more salad and vegetables, then more cheese, then berries and nuts. There are further introductions, but that is where I stopped and simply increased the amounts of the foods rather than introduce different ones. There is a stage of introducing more carby fruits, but I could not lose weight eating them, so I stuck to berries. I found the first stage so effective in reducing my weight that I did it for only three days - lost half a stone, far too fast.


----------



## LucyLoo (Feb 17, 2017)

@Annette@Bertie - I hope you don't mind me jumping in here but reading your posts, you sound very similar in your eating habits to me, so I'm interested to see what works for other people   I'm really trying to lower my sugars but also need to lose some (a fair bit ) of weight.  Like you though, I feel a bit "ripped-offf" if I don't have something to dip in my soup or have a toasted soldier to dip in my runny boiled egg   It's those small things that I'm struggling most with at the moment.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2017)

LucyLoo said:


> @Annette@Bertie - I hope you don't mind me jumping in here but reading your posts, you sound very similar in your eating habits to me, so I'm interested to see what works for other people   I'm really trying to lower my sugars but also need to lose some (a fair bit ) of weight.  Like you though, I feel a bit "ripped-offf" if I don't have something to dip in my soup or have a toasted soldier to dip in my runny boiled egg   It's those small things that I'm struggling most with at the moment.


I use either Burgen Bread or Bread Thins. I can tolerate either. Although the thins are not like a normal slice a bread because they come a square that is split, it tricked me into thinking I was have 2 slices of bread, they are less Carbhydrates than standard slice of bread.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 17, 2017)

I use bread thins for burgers.  Never tried toasting one.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I use bread thins for burgers.  Never tried toasting one.


They don't toast that are, I think it is because they are so thin.


----------



## LucyLoo (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Grovesy & Mark.....I have tried the Burgen bread but I really don't like it, but the thins I do like


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 18, 2017)

You could also try Be Free bread.  It's more expensive but quite low carb.  Also Warburtons high protein bread is liked by quite a few on here, but unfortunately it seems to push my BG up higher than I would like.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 18, 2017)

I read a while back that we should have (not necessarily diabetics) whole grains, so a very long time ago I switched, even before I had diabetes.  My favourite bread is actual Burgen I love it - 2 slices not enough though!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 19, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I use either Burgen Bread or Bread Thins. I can tolerate either. Although the thins are not like a normal slice a bread because they come a square that is split, it tricked me into thinking I was have 2 slices of bread, they are less Carbhydrates than standard slice of bread.


@grovesy. guess who bought Burgen bread yesterday?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 19, 2017)

Burgen actually make thins now, but the carb content seems about the same as most wholemeal thins.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 20, 2017)

I've bought thins, most ranges including Ryvita to be honest thins don't hit the mark for me and trying to spread butter on them is a nightmare.  Give me bread every time, hoipefully not just Burgen which to be honest I'd eat anyway as I love it, I'm on the lookout for a nice low carb crusty - my fav. no luck so far.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I've bought thins, most ranges including Ryvita to be honest thins don't hit the mark for me and trying to spread butter on them is a nightmare.  Give me bread every time, hoipefully not just Burgen which to be honest I'd eat anyway as I love it, I'm on the lookout for a nice low carb crusty - my fav. no luck so far.


I don't think i have seen any one posting about such a one.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 20, 2017)

You could try the Lidl low GI cob loaf.  Nice & crusty & not terrible on BG.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks Mark, however, I'm stimied at the moment because I can't get anywhere near a Lidl, but if I get a chance through the kindness of a friend t take me and bring me back I'll look into it.  I've tried to balance low carb of things I like together with trying to eat the right things to lose some weight.   I'm very fickle as I only eat chicken, fish and shellfish.  There are wonderful recipes around and in the books I have which look and sound nice, but not for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 20, 2017)

Chicken & fish are very versatile.  Can be done lots of ways.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2017)

Some good ideas !


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Thanks Mark, however, I'm stimied at the moment because I can't get anywhere near a Lidl, but if I get a chance through the kindness of a friend t take me and bring me back I'll look into it.  I've tried to balance low carb of things I like together with trying to eat the right things to lose some weight.   I'm very fickle as I only eat chicken, fish and shellfish.  There are wonderful recipes around and in the books I have which look and sound nice, but not for me.


Hi @Annette&Bertie. If you want to order on line from Lidl here's the link:-
www.lidl.co.uk/en/index.htm


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 20, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Chicken & fish are very versatile.  Can be done lots of ways.


Hi Mike, yes you're right.  I was actually veggie at a time in my life, I only started to eat fish and chicken in the past 15 years.  I'm 68 now and my mother used to tell me as a teenager I stopped eating meat of any kind, red or white when I was only 5 so it's been a long time.  I've never tasted lamb, pork, etc and all forms of red meat disgusts me so I wouldn't even try it.  But over the years I've got a liking for chicken and fish and I absolutely love shellfish.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi @Annette&Bertie. If you want to order on line from Lidl here's the link:-
> www.lidl.co.uk/en/index.htm


Gosh you learn something new every day, I had no idea I could order from lidl online, thank you.   I can't drive right now and have to go everywhere by taxi because I'm waiting for eye surgery it's hellish, I hate it, so only go out if I have an appointment - been like this since October.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 20, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I had no idea I could order from lidl online,


We use Amazon quite a bit, particularly for the less than mainstream products for which we would have to drive at least an hour and a half to get to the nearest "health" food store.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 21, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> We use Amazon quite a bit, particularly for the less than mainstream products for which we would have to drive at least an hour and a half to get to the nearest "health" food store.


Amazon is good for a lot of things, I agree.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 21, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Gosh you learn something new every day, I had no idea I could order from lidl online, thank you.   I can't drive right now and have to go everywhere by taxi because I'm waiting for eye surgery it's hellish, I hate it, so only go out if I have an appointment - been like this since October.


Wow, I didn't know you could order from Lidl's either - our small Lidl doesn't stock the protein rolls, and I keep reading about them here and wishing I could get some!


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 21, 2017)

Lidl don't do online ordering - the website is just an online listing of what's available in store.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2017)

DeusXM said:


> Lidl don't do online ordering - the website is just an online listing of what's available in store.


@Annette&Bertie. Sorry didn't know couldn't order on line, my misunderstanding. Thanks DeusXM


----------

